# V10 vs Diesel



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

Im planning on getting a 3/4 or 1 ton soon but cant decide on the motor any comments?


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Well if you want power and fuel economy then go with a diesel, If you want decent power but not so great fuel mileage then go with a V-10.. I know personally I have a 95 dodge ram 2500 with th v-10 motor in it and it has plenty of nuts for what i use it for..... But the fuel mileage especially around town is terrible, So thats the reason I am looking at a diesel not to replace it ,but to use as a work truck and keep the v-10 as a personal truck. Plus diesel are know for lasting longer, they will go 2,3 hundrad thousand with out a problem.

It actually comes down to what are you going to do with it , and how much you want to spend. Good Luck.


----------



## BeachGuy (Nov 8, 2002)

CAMP I currently have the Ford V10 (2000) and don't regret the purchase. I think I paid an extra $400 for it when I ordered my truck. The powerstroke was an extra $5000 - $6000. Then V10 has done everything I asked of it. One thing though I don't tow alot. I have hitched up some heavier loads and pulled them just fine (but it isn't a regular thing for me.) 

As far as gas mileage goes I think it would be better than Chip's Dodge. The Ford v10 is only a 6.8 L the dodge was a 8.0L I believe. Then newer V10 is also has 3 valves and is supposed to be alittle more effiecent. The V10 only loses a couple of mpg over the V8 (unless you floor it  ) so I would take the V10 over that. The only reason I would pick the powerstroke was if I towed more often.

I am not sure what the real world maintence costs are for the marble knocker either. I am sure someone else can answer that


----------



## ZRT1000 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just got rid of a 05 250 reg cab with a V-10 and got a 06 350 CC with the 6.0 diesel.. I took a beating on the trade in. I had a 95 F350 reg cab that I sold when I bought the 05 250, I got $10k for it when I got rid of the 05 I got $17k . What I learned is that diesels get much better mileage especially when towing and they hold there value much longer ..,


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I nought an '01 F250 V10 yesterday. All I can say is that it has just as much power as a diesel. I was averaging close to 15.3 coming home which was mostly highway. The way I figured it out today, solely based on mileage the diesel costs 15 cents to operate per mile getting 20 MPG at $2.99 a gallon where I filled up today. The V10 costs 18 cents at $2.79 per gallon at the same place. Not that much of a difference when you really get down to it. Did I mention I love this truck?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would go with the diesel. In the long run, you will be happier. Diesel trucks actually run better if they are worked, not to mention the improved gas mileage. JMO


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> I nought an '01 F250 V10 yesterday. All I can say is that it has just as much power as a diesel. I was averaging close to 15.3 coming home which was mostly highway. The way I figured it out today, solely based on mileage the diesel costs 15 cents to operate per mile getting 20 MPG at $2.99 a gallon where I filled up today. The V10 costs 18 cents at $2.79 per gallon at the same place. Not that much of a difference when you really get down to it. Did I mention I love this truck?


I'm sorry but just as much power is a little pushing it! no pun intended. 

I'm sure the V-10 will do a great job for you. I just hope it pushes as well as the 1/2 ton Chevy you had. I plowed with both and my 1/2 ton GMC seamed to push banks back further with my 7.5' blade than the V-10 F-250 Ford with a 8' Diamond. Obviously with a smaller blade it's easier, I know. You may think I'm nuts but I just liked it better. You'll see or maybe not since you may not plow with both trucks. It's like it had very little torque and you had to use the weight of the truck to push. Hey the truck could have been a little weird who knows. It was mint, 16k miles and never ever beet.

As for Diesel for plowing there is nothing like it. They have brute force (Torque) that is need for pushing heavy deep snow, I love plowing with it.wesport It seams effortless on the truck.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

I know my 3/4 chevy is alot heavier duty than my f-550.


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

Had a 87 ford 350 deseil with fisher 9' great truck ran it till the body rotted off the chassis & every thing else also. Now have a 99 350 v10 bought used (last fall) installed a bliz 810 works great. Tires are not the best for snow but had no real issues last season. Power is more than enough.Between the 2 fuel cost for the season was about the same. Around here desiel runs more per gallon negating milage savings. Orginally i wanted to replace the 87 with another deseil, most I found had high millage or were really beat, generally running 3-4k or more than the = v10. Reasons I bought the v10, 85000 mi, 10k on tires, was just fully serviced, every thing on the 100ksevice list replaced or adj. ect, ( got paper work with truck guy spent 2700.oo at the dealer ship 2 mo. before i bought it) price 9k. 99 f350hd v10 auto air reg cab 4x4 manual hubs sliding rear window, basic work truck no frills. Issues: exhaust manifold bolts coulple are busted ford problem also on large v8. 7litre desil some had cooling problems (earlier ones) also cvcc unit goes bad, unless you carry a spare with a 11mm wrench to change it out you are found on road dead runs about 100 bucks for the part,+ tow +labor. Oil change costs more (large volume) also Fuel filters which should be changed at same interval. About a 3-1 cost differance. Deseils have a higher cost maintenance up front but averages out in the long run. sorry for the lomg wind.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

DIESEL DIESEL DIESEL. They have so much more power and torque and way better resale. Gas engines cant push snow banks like a Diesel can.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yaz said:


> I'm sorry but just as much power is a little pushing it! no pun intended.


OK, OK, you are right. Power wise the diesel is better, especially torque wise. I got a little too excited about the new truck. I doubt that I will ever push like the 1/2 ton. That truck is suck a tank, especially with the rear locker. It was just amazing, but I needed a bigger truck overall for year round work. You are right about the diesel! If you can't justify the use of a diesel day in and day out, the V10 is a good SECOND chioce!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

if your not doing alot of towing or putting on alot of miles i dont think the deisel
is worth the extra money. the motor an extra 5gs plus the city mileage isnt much better than a gasser.and if your thinking 6.0l ps the motor has reliablity issues.
i have a excursion v10 can get over12 on the highway.

JREED


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> OK, OK, you are right. Power wise the diesel is better, especially torque wise. I got a little too excited about the new truck. I doubt that I will ever push like the 1/2 ton. That truck is suck a tank, especially with the rear locker. It was just amazing, but I needed a bigger truck overall for year round work. You are right about the diesel! If you can't justify the use of a diesel day in and day out, the V10 is a good SECOND chioce!


You know a was kind of a dic k. LOL

I hope your truck runs great and better than your old one. Keep your foot out of it and it shouldn't bee to bad on gas. I would be interested on just how good you can get going 55 for lets say 100 miles all highway. I know it is life threatening going that slow and getting the finger from all the speed demon's.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yaz said:


> You know a was kind of a dic k. LOLQUOTE]
> You? Never!! Hahaha... don't worry about it. It is all in fun! Over the last 200 miles I am averaginf about 14.7. That is only with 5 miles of highweay driving. I am pretty happy with the mileage, but I did not buy it because of the mileage.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

That's way better than I expected..  
I was getting an average of 15 all around with my half ton with the 5.3. I had 285's so it was a little off. Maybe 16-17 max average. 18 Highway.

I bet your darn close to that if you go easy. 

Want to feel good ?...Guys running the Chevy 6.0 are averaging 12 MPG. So I have heard.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Mu Unlce just bought a brand new 2500HD crew cab shortbed and he is averaging 12 no matter what he does. I am about to empty the tank and the average is close to 14.4 still with mostly around town. Once the tank is empty I am going to baby it down the highway and see what I can do. What I like is that this truck coasts forever. It seems like you hardly ever have to get on the gas while on the highway. It gets up to 70 real quick and wants to go faster... so Iet it lol!


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the info its so hard to decide ill probably wait til the last minute to decide


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If you are buying used the condition of the truck might also help swing you one way. I was set on a diesel, but the V10 was just oo good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

CAMP Lawncare said:


> Thanks for all the info its so hard to decide ill probably wait til the last minute to decide


Good Luck on what ever you decide to do.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is an update. I took a 200 miles trip yesterday. I would say it was 55% highway. I drive like an oldy lady anyways, but this time I paid even more attention to fuel mileage. I averaged at 15.4 by the time I got home. At one point on the highway I was at 16.7 for an average about 65 miles into the trip. I don't know what to say!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats' not bad at all. 

Wait till we plow.. Ever check you milage then?:crying: 

Plow trucks are like Winabagos - gallons per mile.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have always been scared to check my mileage while plowing!


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

You'll do just fine plowing with that truck and engine combination. For the past 2 years I've been plowing with an '05 F250 SuperCab with the 5.4 gas engine, 3.73 gears and an 8' Western Poly Pro Plow.

I do all commercial plowing and this truck plowed perfectly so with the V10 you'll be doin just fine.

I actually just bought another diesel ( '07 F350 CC FX4 DRW ) mostly for heavy towing and the diesel's to push nice with all the extra torque. Your V10 will have more torque than the 5.4 did and I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

I sold a 200 v10 in may and bought a 2001 7.3 powerstroke, I like different things about both but if you are not towing much get the v10 with 430 gears. DO NOT buy one with the 373 gears your mileage will actually be as good with the 430's and your power will be anincredible difference. The mileage is a little better with the diesel but not enough to justify the money unless you need the diesel to do the work you need to do. I liked the smoothness of the v10 and would not hessitate to buy one again as long as it had the 430's. I sold mine due to the fact it had the 373's and would not pull the trialers I pull regularly.:redbounce


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

I forgot to say mine has the 430 rear end, milage about the same as my 99 150 with the small eight. Never checked rear end # on it.


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

i hear alot about how diesels weigh so much what is the differance between the diesel and V10 how does it factor in w/ a plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CAMP Lawncare said:


> i hear alot about how diesels weigh so much what is the differance between the diesel and V10 how does it factor in w/ a plow


Don't know how much more they weigh, but it helps a lot when pushing snow.

With Fords, it's a crap shoot on the ball joints with plow and diesel anyways, so don't let that factor in. I had one set go 78K and another 19K and another 56K.

You'll love the power and torque that a diesel will give you when plowing, barely have to give 'em any gas at all to move a lot of snow. They really, really shine on the wet, heavy stuff. You'll be able to plow more snow, longer with a diesel than any gasser. This has a lot to do with that extra weight of the engine. I also have an older Dodge V10 that is the first truck I plowed with that I didn't have to get the RPM's way up to get the torque I needed. That one's a heavy one and I only get about 2 MPG when plowing. Ouch!

PS It's our backup now.


----------



## Snowdog22 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a 92' F250 with the 7.3 natural aspirated diesel, it ran 27 hours straight moving snow and idling and burned 30 gallons. I got 5.2 miles per gallon. A person really shouldn't't check that but thats some info for ya.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

Gicon;299469 said:


> DIESEL DIESEL DIESEL. They have so much more power and torque and way better resale. Gas engines cant push snow banks like a Diesel can.


I have a 2002 Ford F350 and my buddy has same but diesel, we put bumper to bumper and I pushed him into the snow bank... lol... I had to pull him out!!!

Gas all the way baby...


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I have my second diesel and would never use a gas truck. I just don't like them when plowing. I worked at the Ford Dealership where we had a gas and diesel. After about five minutes in the V10 I pulled the other guy out of the diesel and took itover and never looked back. Chris


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

Duracutter;355476 said:


> I have a 2002 Ford F350 and my buddy has same but diesel, we put bumper to bumper and I pushed him into the snow bank... lol... I had to pull him out!!!
> 
> Gas all the way baby...


Good one... lets be realistic. I dont know why but I would rather plow in my V10 over my diesel but pulling... its diesel all the way!


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

I own a V10 and a 7.3 PS... The diesel has monstrous power over the gasser. It seems I can push or pull anything! The torque is tremendous.. especially if you're pulling a heavy load the diesel will just take off, whereas the V10 needs more gas to get going. Like everyone is saying.. the V10 is good, but if you're looking to throw a lot of weight around go for the diesel. Also, ask yourself: is diesel easily-available in your area?


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

if you look at the specs, the V10 has around 25 MORE hp, and the diesel has about 90 MORE foot pounds of torque. I use my truck as my daily driver year round and I just couldn't tolerate the noise a diesel makes... even the duramax (the quietest of the 3) would drive me nuts. I have a 24' enclosed trailer with 4' V nose that I tow my car, tools, and equiptment in and have never come across an instance where the V10 didn't have enough power to go up a hill maintaining the same speed as on level ground. I also have no problem towing my 24' fourwinns. Another consideration would be cost to maintain. A diesel is on average 1/3 more expensive to fix when there is a problem. As for ball joints, I have had to replace mine twice already with only 70k on the clock so either engine will chew them up with a plow. Bottom line, get what you think will best suit your needs


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

oh yeah, and an aftermarket exhaust sounds mean on the V10! I removed the "damaged" stock cat and replaced it with a magnaflow 3" high flow cat, then a stainless "Y" pipe to two- 2 1/2 stainless pipes with magnaflow mufflers and they both dump out on the passenger side in front of the rear tire. It looks cool (like the Lightning exhaust) and I get comments on it all the time

and fuel milage, I get a best of 14.8 and a low of 10 when plowing or towing and I'm the type to go 80+ when towing


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

spittincobra01;357091 said:


> oh yeah, and an aftermarket exhaust sounds mean on the V10! I removed the "damaged" stock cat and replaced it with a magnaflow 3" high flow cat, then a stainless "Y" pipe to two- 2 1/2 stainless pipes with magnaflow mufflers and they both dump out on the passenger side in front of the rear tire. It looks cool (like the Lightning exhaust) and I get comments on it all the time
> 
> and fuel milage, I get a best of 14.8 and a low of 10 when plowing or towing and I'm the type to go 80+ when towing


You need to PM First Time Out He has been thinking of changing his exhaust for long time and your the fist I hear that got a good sound. i bet he would love to hear it.

My friend tried two types of Flowmasters on his V10 with a stock cat and only got the pop pop pop ricer sound.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a 04 diesel it puls all I need and pushes the white fluffy stuff with no problem. You will pay less per gallon for a gasser. It is $2.05 for gas and $2.60 now. I bought the diesel because IT used to be cheaper cost for fuel.payup Diesel is basicly a run of regular gas production I cant understand why it so much but Mr B owns alot of gas and oil refiners.
Sorry babbling I WOULD GO WITH THE DIESEL.wesport


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Yaz;357405 said:


> You need to PM First Time Out He has been thinking of changing his exhaust for long time and your the fist I hear that got a good sound. i bet he would love to hear it.
> 
> My friend tried two types of Flowmasters on his V10 with a stock cat and only got the pop pop pop ricer sound.


I just pm'd him... so first time out if you're reading, you have a pm


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Yaz;357405 said:


> You need to PM First Time Out He has been thinking of changing his exhaust for long time and your the fist I hear that got a good sound. i bet he would love to hear it.
> 
> My friend tried two types of Flowmasters on his V10 with a stock cat and only got the pop pop pop ricer sound.


where in NH? I'm in Manchester, if you would like to hear for yourself, let me know and we can meet up


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

my 99 v10 gets 5.5 mpg when plowing or towing a skid or enclosed trailer. and 8.5mpg when I'm not towing or pushing. 
my buddy doesn't like his duramax cause the torque slows him down when plowing. spins when he goes in reverse.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

vwovw;359414 said:


> my 99 v10 gets 5.5 mpg when plowing or towing a skid or enclosed trailer. and 8.5mpg when I'm not towing or pushing.
> my buddy doesn't like his duramax cause the torque slows him down when plowing. spins when he goes in reverse.


The D-Max has a top speed of 10 MPH in reverse due to the gearing of the Allison. That's about all that will slow you down, though. The Duramax/Allison combo is an awesome way to plow!


----------

